# Can a CD player decode MP3?



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

I found these are the standard features in Canadian 04 coupes:

ENTERTAINMENT FEATURES 
AM/FM stereo radio with radio data system 
Single CD player 
MP3 player compatible 
Steering wheel mounted radio controls 
6 speakers 
Window grid diversity antenna

in http://www.bmw.ca/configurator_new/config_configure_fs.asp?lang=en&from_model_page=yes

Does "MP3 player compatible" mean the CD player can decode MP3? Anyone tried?

Thanks.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

yamato said:


> *Does "MP3 player compatible" mean the CD player can decode MP3?*


I'm guessing here, but that sounds like marketspeak for "has an auxiliary input". I'd expect to see something like "MP3-capable single CD player" if it actually played MP3 CD's.

Car-manufacturer-installed MP3-capable drives still seem pretty unusual - even when they are made by a company (like Alpine) that offers the non-OEM version with MP3 support, the OEM ones seem to be missing that feature.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Can a CD player decode MP3?*



Terry Kennedy said:
 

> *I'm guessing here, but that sounds like marketspeak for "has an auxiliary input". I'd expect to see something like "MP3-capable single CD player" if it actually played MP3 CD's.
> 
> Car-manufacturer-installed MP3-capable drives still seem pretty unusual - even when they are made by a company (like Alpine) that offers the non-OEM version with MP3 support, the OEM ones seem to be missing that feature. *


You are right. I just proved the CD player on a 04 coupe can't play MP3. :thumbdwn:

I can't seem to find where the aux input is. I wonder if it exists.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Can a CD player decode MP3?*



yamato said:


> *You are right. I just proved the CD player on a 04 coupe can't play MP3. :thumbdwn:
> 
> I can't seem to find where the aux input is. I wonder if it exists. *


Rear of the unit. There is a kit to run a special adaptor from the unit to any location of the car you want, and it is a standard headphone jack. Ask your dealer or do a search here.


----------

